# Swat Kats Revolution - Kickstarter campaign has begun!



## Lemanic (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes, it's on! And they're ready to kick some tail!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1820796125/swat-kats-revolution?ref=card



> Dear SWAT-KATS Fans, join us and be part in the Revolution to bring back the Radical Squadron.



Let's do this!


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 25, 2015)

The funding goal has been reached. Here's hoping all the stretch goals are reached.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow, how awesome is this? I really hope they are able to make this happen since they reached their goal.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 25, 2015)

I hope this becomes a web streaming show, we can't trust networks these days.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 26, 2015)

That's cool and all, but I don't see any indication that backers will get access to the actual episodes? Am I missing something?


----------



## Lemanic (Jul 29, 2015)

So the $75.000 have been reached, which means that they've been releasing some conceptual designs now. Let's take a look.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1820796125/swat-kats-revolution/posts/1307882

Well, as the Tremblay Bros have said, this is only concept art and nothing else.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

They have to make this NOW!!!


----------



## Lemanic (Aug 9, 2015)

YES!!!

$100.000 has been reached!


This feels so great!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 10, 2015)

Going by the initial impressions of the conceptual art, I suggest they'd call it _Swat Kats Beyond_ instead.


----------



## WhitewolfStormrunner (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm hoping that this is still going forward.  I'd _love _to see Razor and T-Bone soaring through the skies of Megakat City in ther Turbokat again!!!


----------



## Kahze (Mar 28, 2016)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Going by the initial impressions of the conceptual art, I suggest they'd call it _Swat Kats Beyond_ instead.



Yeah I agree with you, it looks like they tron-ified T-bone and I dont know how i feel about that. 

I would say that the original designs didn't need much changing, but we'll see what happens here.


----------

